
Show HN: Timelapse of Coronavirus infection rates across the US - flattenthevirus
https://flattenthevir.us/
======
flattenthevirus
Howdy All,

I'm a freelance software developer in the US. Since the pandemic, a lot of my
projects were put on hold and I decided to spend my new found free time on
something productive.

I built this website to quickly see how the US is handling the pandemic and
which states are turning the tide on the virus.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!

